# Sony Ericsson M600i



## La mouette (6 Février 2006)

*Sony Ericsson M600i*






Nouveau mobile sans APN. UMTS, ultra plat ...

Imaging & Messaging

QVGA 2.6?? display 
262K colours TFT 
Video playback 30 fps 
Online picture sharing 
SMS, MMS, POP3 e-mail 
Push e-mail 
Dual function keyboard 
Typing corrections and word completion 
Handwriting Recognition 
Touch screen 
Entertainment

Media Player (support for MP3, AAC, ACC+, E-AAC+ and m4a) 
OMA DRM phase 1 
Streaming Audio/Video 
Audio out over system connector 
3D games, Java MIDP 2.0 
40 Polyphonic ring tones 
Connectivity

Dual Mode UMTS 2100 MHz, triple band GPRS 900/1800/1900MHz 
Symbian 9.1 and UIQ 3.0 
Stereo Bluetooth? support 
Infrared SIR 
80 MB internal user memory 
Expandable Memory Stick Micro? (M2?) 
Full HTML browser Opera 8 
RSS feeds 
Flight mode 
PC Tools & Software 
PC Synchronization 
USB 2.0 Mass storage, Full speed (12 Mbps) 
USB charging 
External antenna connector 
Stereo Portable Handsfree and USB cable in box 
Business

VPN clients (for free) 
Encryption (try & buy apps) 
Virus Protection/Firewall ( try & buy apps) 
Onboard application shop 
Speakerphone 
PowerPoint, Word and Excel editors 
Adobe PDF viewer


Disponibilité : Q2 2006


Plus : http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp...oader&php=php1_10385&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10385


----------



## doojay (6 Février 2006)

il a l'air terrible, et en plus sony revient à la molette sur le coté  par contre pour la disponibilité, "Q2" cela veux dire quoi?


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2006)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> il a l'air terrible, et en plus sony revient à la molette sur le coté  par contre pour la disponibilité, "Q2" cela veux dire quoi?




Deuxième trimestre de 2006


----------



## doojay (6 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième trimestre de 2006


Merci, cela laisse un peu de temps pour mettre de l'argent de côté


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2006)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Merci, cela laisse un peu de temps pour mettre de l'argent de côté




Prix estimé sans abo.....650¤ ....:rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2006)

En blanc, il se marierait bien avec mon iBook 
Là, un *article* qui compare le M600 avec l'iPod au niveau du design, et avec Blackberry au niveau du marché.


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

D'autre photos: Ici


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

Les petits nouveaux SE....






M600i
P990i
Z520i
J300i
K300i
W810i


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau mobile sans APN.



Voilà une bonne nouvelle. Enfin un téléphone, bien équipé... et sans appareil-photo intégré. C'est presque inespéré.


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> et sans appareil-photo intégré. C'est presque inespéré



Tout à fait. Mais c'est plutôt curieux pour un téléphone 3G, alors que les opérateurs vantent à tout-va la Visiophonie :mouais:


----------



## http (8 Février 2006)

C'est un terminal orienté data pure, et qui plus est segmenté "Entreprises", là où les téléphones avec APN et autres camphones sont de moins en moins les bienvenus.


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2006)

http a dit:
			
		

> segmenté "Entreprises", là où les téléphones avec APN et autres camphones sont de moins en moins les bienvenus.



J'imagine que cela lui fait de la place pour des fonctions plus utiles. D'ailleurs, qui a envie de voir la tête de son patron ?


----------



## http (8 Février 2006)




----------



## lithium (6 Juillet 2006)

Me voilà l'heureux propriétaire du M600i, il est ton bonnement genial (du moins pour le moment, il n'a qu'une journée!)

Dès que je trouve le patch pour isync je le test plus en détails.

En tout cas pour un PDA communiquant, il est leger, plat et beau, chose rare pour ce type de téléphone. 
Bravo SE.


----------



## etyo (13 Juillet 2006)

ai acheté le M600i  hier ! 
bien, vraimant. Mais pas de syncro possible, même en actualisant isync (V1.5)
Lithium, t'as peut-être le même problème.
En fait ce serait bien qur quelqu'un ait trouvé la parade.
Moi j'ai fait un tour sur le Web ... choux blanc.
Help


----------



## aristote797 (17 Juillet 2006)

idem achat fait aujourd'hui.

Magnifique appareil mais en ce quime concerne inutilisable si pas de connexion MAC.

Du nouveau ?!


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a : 
http://www.planete-se.net/index.php?showtopic=14292&st=420
Mais uniquement pour TIger (iSync 10.4.7  )


----------



## aristote797 (18 Juillet 2006)

donc je dois passer sur Tiger !

moi j'aime le monde informatique et son sens de la gratuité !

merci pour l'info


----------



## lithium (18 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça :
> http://www.planete-se.net/index.php?showtopic=14292&st=420
> Mais uniquement pour TIger (iSync 10.4.7  )


Les liens donnés dans le post de Planete Se ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## marquais (21 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça :
> http://www.planete-se.net/index.php?showtopic=14292&st=420
> Mais uniquement pour TIger (iSync 10.4.7  )




dommage  !!! le lien ne marche plus


----------



## benout (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,
J'ai lu que le patch n'&#233;tait de toutes facons pas fonctionnel. Le probl&#232;me vient de la version de Symbian que le M600 utilise, qu'iSync ne g&#232;re pas encore...Esp&#233;rons qu'il ne faudra pas attendre 10.5 pour la compatibilit&#233;...
D'ici la, quelle solution pour synchroniser iCal avec le tel?
Ben


----------



## marquais (23 Juillet 2006)

moi aussi je le trouve génial mais le problème de synchro avec isync est bien génant quand même , dès que vous avez une solution pouvez vous m'en faire part ? avez vous reussi à installer internet ? pour l'instant je n'ai que mes émails !! pas de connexien internet


----------



## je@nnot (27 Juillet 2006)

http://www.gruiq.net/index.php/2006/06/18/413-patch-isync-uiq3

a voir mais le site de l'&#233;diteur me parait introuvable

good luck


----------



## marquais (27 Juillet 2006)

Dommage !! faux espoir


----------



## La mouette (2 Août 2006)

Dans l'état actuel des choses, il faut que Apple remette à jour profondément iSync , pour faire fonctionner les mobile sous symbian UIQ 3.0.
J'ai ce mobile depuis quelques jours et je le déconseille fortement.
Malgré 4 màj successives depuis sa commercialisation il est toujours aussi instable et lent.
De plus le Sony Ericsson Update service (SEUS) ne fonctionne toujours pas sur Mac... bien entendu vous pouvez tenter de passer par Boot Camp ou Parralèle ...

Bref mobile totalement inachevé et inexploitable


----------



## nathan1901 (3 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Je suis abonn&#233; SFR et j'ai essay&#233; de configurer mon M600i avec le site de SE.
Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas &#224; surfer en WAP ni en WEB.
Quelqu'un peut il me faire un how-to rapide de la configuration &#224; mettre pour acc&#233;der &#224; ces services ?
merci !


----------



## La mouette (3 Août 2006)

Entre plantage je vais essayer :rateau: 

UNe piste ici: Planet-SE


----------



## lithium (4 Août 2006)

Ca va bientot faire un mois que je possede le M600i et a part un plantage au debut, depuis la mise a jour en R3a si je me souviens bien, aucun soucis.
Mis a part l'incompatibilité Mac/M600i, pas de reproche, maintenant peut etre que je ne l'utilise pas assez en profondeur pour donner un jugement bien fondé.


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

Les avis des Mac user sont très positif en général sur cette machine.
Je vais lui accorder une deuxième chance ... ça doit venir de moi ...:rose:


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je suis abonné SFR et j'ai essayé de configurer mon M600i avec le site de SE.
> Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à surfer en WAP ni en WEB.
> Quelqu'un peut il me faire un how-to rapide de la configuration à mettre pour accéder à ces services ?
> merci !



Paramètres trouvé su PSE:

adresse : websfr
pas de nom d'utilisateur et de mot de passe
configuration ip : rien
adresse ip dns :
primaire : 172.20.2.10
secondaire : 194.6.128.4
proxy : ne pas utiliser
connexion : activer les extensions PPP : authentification : PAP


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2006)

Bon il semble qu'avec Entourage ça fonctionne:

http://mobile.feisar.com/forum/index.cgi?fid=11&topic_id=1152642167

Pas encore iSync


----------



## lithium (21 Août 2006)

Arrf ! le plugin ExchangeActiveSync_2.2.6.sis ne s'installe pas sur mon GSM car j'ai deja l'application blackberry connect de présente.

Mais ce plugin va surement en depanner plus d'un.

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## marquais (22 Août 2006)

Telephone acheté en juillet !! tout marche à peu près à part quelque plantage quand même mais vraiment la synchro avec mac est indispensable !! 
Au bout d'une semaine, l'écran ne marchait plus et j'attends le retour de vacances des réparateurs pour pouvoir le faire réparer.$Je ne crois pas le garder malgré son esthétisme !!


----------



## bill clinton (8 Novembre 2006)

Alors les amis... quelles sont les dernieres news sur cet appareil ? toujours aussi lent dans le lancement des applis ? Et toujours pas compatible avec iSync ? (&#231;a ca abuse...).
Bref qui le conseille ? ou le d&#233;conseille ?

Et le w950 ... il fait tout &#231;a lui ????

Bill


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2006)

Le W950i arrive dans les magasins.

Il est toujours incompatible comme tout les mobiles sous Symbian 9.1 et UIQ 3.0.

Bref pas grand chose de nouveau


----------



## bill clinton (8 Novembre 2006)

ah ok merci La mouette.

bill


----------



## laurentgilbert (12 Décembre 2006)

je souhaite acheter un portable pda sony ericsson M600I  mais ne sais pas si il est compatible avec  mon mac.

Merc i d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2006)

Bienvenu sur MacGé .

Message combiné dans le sujet qui parle du M600i et de ta question


----------



## marc-aurel (26 Décembre 2006)

je suis aussi int&#233;ress&#233; par le M600i (ou P990).

je viens de lire ce sujet (les deux pages) quand est-il &#224; ce jour de la synchro avec le mac ? (je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de nouveaut&#233; cot&#233; isync mais y'a peut-&#234;tre du nouveau ailleurs ?)

c'est pour &#231;a que je repose cette question.

sinon autres question : 

- comment mettre &#224; jour un M600 ?
- si ce n'est pas possible depuis le Mac comment &#231;a marche avec un xp sous bootcamp ?
(il faut t&#233;l&#233;charger un fichier depuis le web et l'envoier par bluetooth sur le tel ou il faut le cable de connexion ?)

- ce M600 est-il bien reconnu comme une clef usb qd branch&#233; au MAc ?

- existe-t-il une solution pour en faire un GPS ( pour avoir un itin&#233;raire comme sur un TOM-TOm (pas juste des coordonn&#233;es g&#233;ographiques)) ?
( connexion bluetooth avec un dispositif gps, un soft sur le M600 ?)

- est-il possible de param&#232;trer la touche @ pour d&#233;crocher le tel ? ( enfin la touche qui se trouve sous la molette ou celle de l'autre cot&#233

- est-il possible de lire un document word avec des images dedans ?
- est-il possible de lire un document word fait sous office 2004 ou converti en .doc depuis Pages ?

- est-il possible de recharger le tel depuis la connexion usb du MAC ?

- existe-t-il un adaptateur pour les cartes MStick micro pour les lire sur un lecteur multicartes lisant des MStick Pro ?

- le M600 vendu par orange semble avoir une interface orange, est-il possible de la mettre &#224; jour, est-ce juste une skin ? si oui est-il possible de mettre le M600 sous la version SEricsson ?

merci de me donner vos conseils

ps : j'h&#233;site entre le M600 et le P990, votre avis ?


----------



## Elance (27 Décembre 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:


> ...
> 
> - existe-t-il une solution pour en faire un GPS ( pour avoir un itinéraire comme sur un TOM-TOm (pas juste des coordonnées géographiques)) ?
> ( connexion bluetooth avec un dispositif gps, un soft sur le M600 ?)
> ...




Avé Marc-Aurel 

Pour la solution GPS il existe http://www.nav4all.com/site2/www.nav4all.com/fre/index.php

il faut biensur un module GPS. Si c'est une solution occasionnelle c'est très intéressant. Si c'est pour une utilisation régulière il n'y a pas pour l'instant (je crois) de solution pour l'OS de Sony.

Elance


----------



## matvay (2 Janvier 2007)

marc-aurel a dit:


> je suis aussi intéressé par le M600i (ou P990).
> 
> je viens de lire ce sujet (les deux pages) quand est-il à ce jour de la synchro avec le mac ? (je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de nouveauté coté isync mais y'a peut-être du nouveau ailleurs ?)
> 
> ...



Heureux propriétaire de ce telephone depuis deux semaines...

Lorsque je branche mon M600 a mon mac en USB, je ne detecte aucun lecteur, cependant la batterie du telephone se recharge...

Je l'ai acheté chez orange et je n'ai pour l'instant pas trouvé le moyen d'enlever le barre de lancement sur le côté gauche de l'écran ce n'est pas qu'un thème mais bien une modif du système. Je trouve que le tableau de bord prévu par sony ericsson est bien plus pratique que la foutue barre d'Orange.

La touche @ est quant à elle paramétrable.


----------



## marc-aurel (2 Janvier 2007)

j'ai achet&#233; ce tel chez orange il y a deux semaines moi aussi.
la barre orange ne peut pas &#234;tre enlev&#233;e car elle est int&#233;gr&#233;e au firmware orange. pour avoir la version SE il faudrai flash&#233; le tel et l&#224; plus de garantie orange. bref je fait avec et elle est mieux que l'interface sfr.

par contre je ne r&#233;ussis pas &#224; parram&#232;trer la touche qui se trouve sous la molette (mais elle me convient) ni celle qui se trouve au dessus de l'emplacement du memory stick ( &#224; droite du tel).
une id&#233;e ?

merci


----------



## alt162 (4 Janvier 2007)

marc-aurel a dit:


> j'ai acheté ce tel chez orange il y a deux semaines moi aussi.
> la barre orange ne peut pas être enlevée car elle est intégrée au firmware orange. pour avoir la version SE il faudrai flashé le tel et là plus de garantie orange. bref je fait avec et elle est mieux que l'interface sfr.
> 
> par contre je ne réussis pas à parramètrer la touche qui se trouve sous la molette (mais elle me convient) ni celle qui se trouve au dessus de l'emplacement du memory stick ( à droite du tel).
> une idée ?



Pour la barre d'Orange, je n'en sais rien car j'ai acheté le mien chez meilleurmobile donc sans la surcouche Orange.

Et les touches ont toujours fonctionné sur le mien, donc bizarre ?
J'ai même mis la fonction dictaphone sur celle de droite.

Vraiment un superbe appareil. Apparemment les dernières versions marchent mieux car je n'ai eu ni plantage ni ralentissement.


----------



## marc-aurel (4 Janvier 2007)

qu'est ce tu appalles la dernière version ?

j'ai essayé de mettre le firmware de mon M600 orange à jour mais il semble qu'il soit à jour.

en tout cas je n'ai pas la possibilité de paramètrer le bouton de droite ( pas de menu bouton matéreil dans panneau de config - périphérique )


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Il y a eu hier une màj du soft pour les versions nues.. 

M600i Phone: R9EA001
M600i Bluetooth: R3A01
M600i Agenda: R5A12
M600i CDA: R5A09

Pour les versions Orange cela devrait venir plus tard


----------



## marc-aurel (4 Janvier 2007)

merci pour l'info.

en ce qui me concerne (M600 orange) comment puis je savoir s'il y a des mises &#224; jour ?
un site web o&#249; je pourrais trouver l'info ?

merci


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Ici

http://www.planete-se.net/


----------



## marc-aurel (4 Janvier 2007)

merci


----------



## feelprod (13 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a tous...qu'en est-il avec la synchro avec le mac?
 je n'ai pas vu la reponse pour marc aurel concernant la connexion en usb sur le mac ?

POUR ma part je voulais mettre mes videos sur le telephone mais comme marc-aurel, par la connexion usb, rien n'apparait sur le bureau. quelqu'un a t-il trouver la solution ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Il n'y a que la carte mémoire qui remonte sur le bureau


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Il y a du nouveau  

Un petit programme pour faire monter le disque du M600i ou P990i sur le bureau

ici


----------



## feelprod (20 Janvier 2007)

maerci pour l(info, je viens de telecharger le logiciel, mais rie ne se passe.
Y a t il une façon de le faire marcher ?
j'ai eteint mon telephone puis branché par usb...rien.
j'ai allumé mon sony puis branché...rien..
so ?


----------



## lithium (21 Janvier 2007)

Il te faut passer ton tel dans le menu USB en mode"transfert de fichiers" pour que la MS monte sur le bureau.


----------



## marc46 (21 Février 2007)

Bonjour


J'ai craqué pour un m600i nu. en espérant que Leopard en tarde pas trop et apporte bien la compat avec les UIQ3 

En attendant j'essaie de faire tourner les softs PC de SonyEricsson sous Parralels ou Bootcamp avec des succès variés...

Sous Parralels, le tél n'est pas reconnu. que ce soit par PC Suite ou SEUS.

Sous BootCamp, PC Suite marche bien, mais SEUS ne voit pas le tél lors de la procédure (en appuyant sur C pour ceux qui connaissent  )

D'autres ont-ils des expériences plus réussies ?

Merci


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Février 2007)

sous parralels PC suite reconnait bien mon M600 Orange. mais il faut cliquer sur "M600" dans le menu USB en bas &#224; droite de la fen^tre de parallels (bouton rond avec symbole usb &#224; l'int&#233;rieur).

sinon o&#249; t&#233;l&#233;charger SEUS ? car sur le site de SE si je s&#233;lectionne le m600 ils ne proposent que de t&#233;l&#233;charger UPDATE SERVICE SETUP 2.6.11.7


----------



## marc46 (21 Février 2007)

Ben je crois bien que c'est ça SEUS (Sony Ericsson Update Setup)   

http://www.sonyericsson.com/downloads/Update_Service_Setup-2.6.11.7.exe

J'ai trouvé des infos sur le forum planete-se.com mais rien de précis sur le sujet MacIntel...

Ca marche sur Parallels avec ton truc, merci !

J'ai par contre tjs une erreur au boot de XP "CAPI_Worker Module a rencontré un problème et doit fermer. Nous vous prions de nous excuser pour le désagrément encouru." 

Je vais retester SEUS avec ton astuce.


----------



## marc46 (21 Février 2007)

SEUS a marché du premier coup dans Parallels, en suivant la procédure ! 

Un détail qui a son importance : il faut installer le player Flash depuis IE et pas depuis Firefox.  Sinon SEUS ne se lance pas (une histoire d'ActiveX...)

Tel : R9EA001
BT : R3A01
ORG : R5A12
CDA : R5A01


----------



## dale cooper (16 Avril 2007)

hello,

aprés moult hésitation, j'ai plongé ds le m600i (plus "light" que le p990)
mon 1er souci (sûr qu'il y en aura d'autre) est le suivant:

- ds fonctionnalité je coche "transfert de fichier", et dés que je connecte le cable il se met automqatiquement en "mode téléphone"

sinon j'ai installé le patch "M600USBFileEnabler" et le résultat (le seul que je voie) c que maintenant, ds préfs système/réseau je vois le m600i, ce qui sous-entend, si j'ai bien compris, que je peux l'utiliser comme modem (ce dont je n'ai absolument aucune utilité)

je ne souhaite (en attendant Léopard) que transférer mes contacts sous forme de vcard (et éventuellement des images, de la musique

can U help me ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

Transfert tes contacts par bluetooth ...


----------



## dale cooper (16 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Transfert tes contacts par bluetooth ...



ça fait plusieurs fois que j'essaye
il le voit il me donne un numéro de jumelage et il plante
Voir la pièce jointe 14011


----------



## dale cooper (16 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Transfert tes contacts par bluetooth ...



oups

autant pour moi le "mode veille" empéchait le jumelage

merci La Mouette & à (trés) bientôt


----------



## marc46 (16 Avril 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> oups
> 
> autant pour moi le "mode veille" empéchait le jumelage
> 
> merci La Mouette & à (trés) bientôt




Je crois bien qu'il faut changer le format d'export des Vcard dans Carnet d'adresses. Le M600i ne comprend pas le format 3.0

Pour ma part j'utilise, en attendant Léopard, les services de Mobical qui permettent de synchroniser via SyncML.


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

Oui il faut mettre les vCard en format 2.1


----------



## fanougym (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 

Le sytème d'expolitation Symbian de ce téléphone permet-il de faire fonctionner Tom Tom ? (5? ou 6 ?)

Merci !


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2007)

Oui c'est possible


----------



## fanougym (13 Juin 2007)

merci la mouette, 

et quel est ton avis général sur ce téléphone ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2007)

Attends le P1i qui sortira fin Juillet..

Si tu es pressé, et que tu veuilles malgré tout l'acheter, vérifie que le M600i à bien la dernierè version du soft, la R9F011 ..
Voilà


----------



## dale cooper (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour La Mouette,

R9A002 tel est ma version

je suis chez Orange, tu saurais me dire si je peux mettre à jour ?

le staff Orange a pas l'air d'y connaitre grand chose en mise à jour

merci.


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2007)

C'est la dernière version de chez Orange , donc pour le moment pas de mise à jour.

A moins que tu aies un PC sous la main, ou BootCamp et essayé via SEUS


----------



## dale cooper (13 Juin 2007)

j'ai réussi à limiter Bill Gates au pack office dans mes mac j'essaie de me tenir à ce militantisme primaire

par contre j'ai un ami  qui a un pc

me conseille tu la màj ?

quelles différences avec la version que j'ai actuellement ?

cela ne va pas bousiller ma garantie Orange ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## fanougym (13 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Attends le P1i qui sortira fin Juillet..
> 
> Si tu es pressé, et que tu veuilles malgré tout l'acheter, vérifie que le M600i à bien la dernierè version du soft, la R9F011 ..
> Voilà



OUi ... mais il est actuellemnt à 1  avec carte 1Go et oreillete bluetotth (abo Orange 3h) ... ça vaut le coup, non ?


----------



## fanougym (13 Juin 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> Bonjour La Mouette,
> 
> R9A002 tel est ma version
> 
> ...



Salut, 
es-tu satisfait de ce téléphone, se synchronise-il avec ton mac ? Qu'en est-il de l'écran tactile, agréable ou pas ?

Bref, merci pour un feed back ...


----------



## dale cooper (13 Juin 2007)

je suis satisfait&#8230; du t&#233;l&#233;phone
l'interface Orange est un peu "lourde" et on ne peut pas modifier grand chose
comme tu peux le lire dans ce post (ainsi que dans celui plus complet du p990)&#8230; il ne synchronise pas avec un mac&#8230; tu trouveras des moyens d&#233;tourn&#233;s, mais rien d'aussi simple que iSync

le c&#244;t&#233; "tactile" de l'&#233;cran est tr&#233;s agr&#233;able pour moi, cela dit la luminosit&#233; (ou le contraste) en plein jour laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer


----------

